# clavier grec.



## cux221 (5 Juin 2002)

Voilà, j'ai une amie qui fait du grec.
Elle m'a dit que sur les claviers en grèce, il y l'alphabet latin et grec.
Si elle achète un ibook là-bas, elle aura ce genre de clavier.
Ou sinon, y a-t-il moyen d'en mettre un.

Merci.
cux


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juin 2002)

Salut M'sieur Cux,

J'ai très récemment renversé une petite quantité de soda sur mon iBook. Évidemment, le clavier est vite tombé en panne. J'ai donc contacté l'AppleCare, une petite explication, 53.82 et 10 jours plus tard, et un livreur de DHL est passé chez moi avec un nouveau clavier neuf et est reparti avec mon ancien clavier assassiné. Cette opération s'étant bien sûr réalisée hors garanti, on peut considérer qu'Apple m'a vendu une pièce détachée...
Aussi, je pense que moyennant une petite explication, il vous sera certainement possible d'acheter votre nouveau clavier par l'assistance d'Apple.

À bientôt.


----------



## alèm (5 Juin 2002)

faut suivre un peu, elle veut un clavier grec et Cux demande si elle doit acheter un iBook là-bas ou si elle peut acheter un clavier ici!


----------



## macinside (5 Juin 2002)

le mieu c'est d'achetter le ibook la bas car c'est quasi mission impossible d'obtenir des claviers exotique en france


----------



## bluespot (5 Juin 2002)

Je ne le crois pas ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai eu des problèmes avec le clavier de mon iBook (les touches de contrôle/commande/option ne fonctionnaient pas) et après des blablages sympas avec le SAV d'Apple, ils m'ont envoyé un clavier de remplacement (sous garantie !).

Imaginez la surprise que j'ai eue en recevant le colis de DHL : le clavier est en AZERTY alors qu'en Suisse c'est en QWERTZ......

En fin de compte j'ai gardé le clavier AZERTY car je ne regarde presque jamais le clavier lorsque je tape... et j'ai aucunement envie d'attendre encore des jours et des palabres pour avoir le clavier correct...

Donc en téléphonant au service Apple, ca devrait pouvoir être possible d'obtenir un clavier exotique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juin 2002)

J'avais bien suivi, Alèm, je me suis sûrement mal exprimé, Bluespot s'en est mieux sorti.
Merci Bluespot.


----------



## cux221 (5 Juin 2002)

Merci, à tous pour ces expliquations.


----------

